# Sensor de paso de personas



## PIC (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola buenos días, soy nuevo aqui y me gustaría contrastar opiniones acerca de un pequeño proyecto que tengo en mi mente. Tengo un pequeño comercio en el cual suele haber siempre mucho ruido de máquinas y poca visivilidad hacia la puerta por donde entran mis clientes por lo que he pensado en la idea de poner junto a la puerta un detector, que me detecte el paso de personas y que me active una pequeña alarma luminosa cerca de mi alcance para que pueda percatarme cuando alguien entra y no hacerle esperar.  

Ahora bien, mi problema es que no sé que tipo de sensor me resultaría más adecuado y a la vez más económico para la detección de personas (sensor de movimiento/presencia, sensor fotoelectrico...), o si, quizás existiera en el mercado circuitos de detección ya preparados para ser usados para esto. ¿Cómo lo haríais vosotros? Un saludo, Gracias


----------



## tempelton (Dic 12, 2008)

Yo lo haría con un detector de infrarrojos, tipo de los que se ponen en las alarmas; detecta el paso de personas, activa un relé y, éste, activa el circuito que consideres oportuno.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2008)

Existe en el foro un esquema que cuenta la entrada de personas y descuenta cuando salen.
De esta manera conoces cuanta gente hay en el local, lo publico "Dano" pero no lo pude encontrar.
Y como te sugirieron, puede ser mediante infrarrojos.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 12, 2008)

Hay circuitos comerciales detectores de presencia que vienen acoplados a un altavoz que reproduce un sonido musical cuando entra alguien. Yo aparte de verlos puestos los he visto en grandes almacenes, no se si lo habra en todos o solo en algunos, su precio puede rondar los 20€. Busca en Carrefour, Alcampo, Hipercor, Mediamar. Posiblemente tambien lo tengas en algunas ferreterias o electricas.



> Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en una comunidad de discusión no en un Chat.
> 
> Evita expresiones como: *AQUI*,


La tienda que hay en negrita tambien lo tiene, aunque la he tenido que escribir malamente ya que al escribirlo con ca de Kilo no me deja enviar el mensaje


----------



## PIC (Dic 13, 2008)

También había pensado en eso que dices pepechip, el problema que le encuentro es que mi establecimiento tiene un escaparate que esta situado justo al lado de la puerta de entrada, por lo que es posible (no estoy seguro) que un detector de presencia se active cuando una persona esté ojeando el escaparate sin que necesariamente haya entrado en el establecimiento, cosa que con un sensor fotoeléctrico como me decían anteriormente no pasaría. 

No sé si existen sensores de presencia basados en un haz de infrarrojos, quizás esa sea mi duda, gracias


----------



## NICKOBLASs (Sep 27, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe en el foro un esquema que cuenta la entrada de personas y descuenta cuando salen.
> De esta manera conoces cuanta gente hay en el local, lo publico "Dano" pero no lo pude encontrar.
> Y como te sugirieron, puede ser mediante infrarrojos.



Hola Fogonazo, sé que no te acuerdas donde viste ese contador/descontador de personas, pero te agradecería si me pudieses ayudar a encontrarlo, porque soy nuevo en el foro y ese circuito es justo lo que necesito, no lo pude encontrar en ningún otro lado y tu ayuda, desde ya es agradecida. Por otro lado si no quieres hacerlo no hay problema.

Saludos atentamente NICKOBLASS-


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola NICKOBLASS
[/COLOR] 
Lo que te mencioné por acá note sirvió ??
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-descontador-personas-0-9-a-84197/#post715764
 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

